# Sandisk 1Tb microSD



## Chaitanya (Feb 25, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/253000/sandisk-unveils-worlds-fastest-1tb-uhs-i-microsd-card


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

